# Admiral



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

:bowdown1: :clap: 

Just had a rant about Adrian flux because they promised they would let my wife on my policy when i needed her on it only for me to phone up and they said they can't even thought she'd ran up two yrs NCB in that time which they had previously quoted her on none - They thought they'd got me over a barrel...

Well up yours flux! you can keep my 4mths of NCB that i'll lose, i'm off to admiral for the same price with my wife added on for £50 extra 

http://www.admiral.com/ Their Multicar policy rules!

DONT TRUST FLUX - Use the search button and you'll see why


----------



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

cheers the the info got a quote of 2000 on a skyline gts. 21, 2 yrs ncb. Best i had before was 4k +!


----------

